# At Lawai Beach Resort



## Tiger (Mar 20, 2010)

Arrived last night JFK-Los Angeles-Lihue.  Staying in Alii 1br for the first time for a few nights.  Here for 25 nights.  A few observations so far:

The tall wind fence behind the resort and on the walk to spouting horn is being removed as the construction site has been "grassed".  Construction is proceeding slowly.  Two houses are going up.  The work has never stopped and the owners of the site are one of the families that have been here since the missionary days.  A 20 year development plan is in place and they have planned for three economic downturns during that time.

LBR has planted a wonderful native Hawaiian plant garden around the Hawaiian memorial at the back of the resort.

We were on the Lanai at 7AM.  The surfers were already out and the whales were up just a quarter mile off shore.

On March 5 there was a public auction of about 90 weeks.  35 sold.  All 12 of the  Alii 2br sold for an average of $6600 each; All the Banyon 2br sold for an average of $5600 each.  All the Coral 2br sold I don't know the price.  Coral 1br and every other year intervals were left over.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, 25 days at Lawai Beach in an Alii unit.  You are my hero/role model!
Have a wonderful vacation.

Gayle


----------



## Tiger (Mar 20, 2010)

Up at 7 this AM.  Big surf on the west/nothern break.  Surfers riding under the curl from right to left.  Light rain/mist and a little cool.  School of dolphins just swam by , about 30, 1/4 mile off shore.  Walked the round trip to spouting horn yesterday, about 2 1/2 miles, and stopped at the National Tropical Gardens where we are members.  Got in about 4 hours at the pool sun and shade.  Saturday starts the Prince Kuhio festival.  He was one of the last direct descendants of Hawaiian Royalty and was born in the eponomous park right next to LBR.  Prince Kuhio was the first Hawaiian representative in the US Congress.  Every March there is a week long Prince Kuhio Festival which we make sure is included in our time here.  This year we will go to a Ohana talk story (today) at the Gardens.  All day long today there will be outrigger canoe races passing in front of the LBR. Tuesday we're scheduled  for a Royal dinner at the Kiahuna Garden Plantation which is in the restored McBride ? owners plantation house, next to the orchid/cactus garden.  Then Thursday night to the Hyatt for the Prince Kuhio Luau.  Then next Saturday to the Prince Kuhio Park for the official ceremonies where multiple Royal Leis are placed on his statues with accompaning Hula.

Yesterday had good talks with Malia the LBR owners representative, Patsy the manager and with Amber of Hawaiian Time Share Exchange.  HTSE  was begun as a homeowners organization but forced to go private by Hawaiian law now runs the activities desk and the store at LBR.

Today we move up to our 4th floor 2br Alii for the next 23 days.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 21, 2010)

We're ensconsed in our 4th floor Alii 2 br.  Beautiful unit, cathedral wood ceiling, masterbed direct oceanfront.  We look for whales right from our bed.

Internet access is now free at LBR!

Yesterday talk story at the National Tropical Garden was a discussion of the work of Mary Kawena Pukui.  She collected Hawaiian proverbs from when she was 15 till she died at 90.  They were published by the Bishop Museum.

Then a couple hours at the pool and off to dinner at the Beach House, the most romantic restaurant I know of.  Right to the side of the open windows is an acient Hawaiian fish pond.  The hawaiians built ponds enclosed by rocks so that at high tide fish would swim into the pond but be trapped there at high tide.

We're off to try a hike, hopefully the alakai swamp-pihea hike to look for birds.

Yesterday a dove family- they mate for life- was walking on our banister and the mother was constantly pecking at the baby to fluff up it's feathers and groom it's face.  I think it's amazing how much activity we have in common with animals.  After all our common ancester with birds was what 200 million years ago but our mother's still peck and groom us.  I mean mommy saliva will clean the dirtiest kid's face.  Dogs and cats have lots of emotions in common with humans and our common ancester with them lived 100 million years ago.

I ulu no ka lala i ke kumu. "The branches grow because of the trunk" "We grow from our ancestors."


----------



## dive-in (Mar 21, 2010)

Good luck on the alakai swamp-pihea hike.  Please provide some details.  I'm hoping to try it with at least part of my family, the adventurous ones, in a few weeks but keep getting mixed messages about difficulty.  I know there is the boardwalk, let me know it's condition and how much of the trail is slogging through the mud when there isn't a boardwalk.  I would like to make it all the way to Kilohana overlook.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 21, 2010)

The swamp trail area is not always swampy - when we were there last summer, they were in a drought, and there was no swamp at all.  It's all on a board walk, so whether it's wet or not, it is a very easy, flat trail until the very end.  The first 50 yards of the trail is steep, also.  At the very end there is a steep set of (many) stairs down into a canyon and then up the other side.  We stopped and turned around and went back, at that point.  Up to that point, anyone can do it, however, you need a 4WD to get to the start of the trail - it is about 3-4 mi. of very rutted dirt road.

For more info. stop in at the Koke'e ranger station, before you drive into the trail head.

Swamp Trail report and pictures from last summer:

We got a little too much sun yesterday, so we headed up to cool and shady Wiamea Canyon today for some hiking and 4-Wheeling.  We rented a Jeep this time and it's lots of fun.

First we headed for the Alakai Picnic area which is about 5 miles off the road.  It it the next right turn after the Koke'e restaurant/store/museum area.  At the end of the road we were rewarded with a picnic table with a view of Wiamea Canyon -






After our picnic, we headed a short way up the road to the start of the Alakai Swamp Trail head.  This area is usually, well, a swamp, thus the name, but they haven't had much rain lately, so it wasn't swampy at all.  Because of the usually wet conditions, the hike is on a boardwalk through the swamp.  I really want to come back when everything is wet and green.











We did see this log/caterpillar which is a hint of what things are usually like in the Alakai Swamp.-






At the end of the hike you have to cross a canyon by walking up and down these stairs, so that was as far as we went.-


----------



## Fisch (Mar 21, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> At the end of the hike you have to cross a canyon by walking up and down these stairs, so that was as far as we went.-



There's still another 20 plus minutes of fairly strenous hiking to get to the swamp.  This stair case is way before oyu actually get to the swamp.  If you didn't go past here, you DID NOT get to the swamp.  You missed out on the best part.

Well worth the hike, start early to get out to the swamp before the late morning/afternoon fog settles in on the swamp.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fischproductions/3053354316/in/set-72157609837582070/

If you step off the planks at the swamp, you are in water

Al


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 21, 2010)

Al - this is the other end of the hike.  Perhaps you hiked in from the Pihea trail?  If you continue hiking from the point where the picture was taken you go down into the canyon, and then up to a ridge where you have an ocean view from the Kilohana Lookout - the swamp was behind us.

However, there was no swamp last summer due to the drought - we confirmed that with the ranger station.  We did meet several people coming out of the canyon, and they confirmed that it was also completely dry.

Here's a map - we started at the end of the dirt road (the black dotted line) and hiked north until we came to the canyon.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 21, 2010)

Rain this AM till 11 so we did the petrified dunes walk at Ma ha le pu and then a couple hours at that beach.


----------



## akp (Mar 21, 2010)

*Can you post pictures of your unit and your view?*

I'm interested in staying there at some point and would love to see more pictures!

Anita


----------



## Tiger (Mar 22, 2010)

Anita,  Go to LBR home page and choose vidio corner


----------



## Tiger (Mar 22, 2010)

A Pu'hio (native Hawaiin owl) flew right in front our lanai this morning.  It's beautiful now 8 am, sunny with just a little air movement and high cirus clouds.  We are on the lanai with coffee and will walk along the shore to the Sheraton, book some backrubs, then back to LBR.  The farmers market is in Koloa at noon, but we'll try to get there early to get in the front.  We'll get tropical flowers and vegetables.  We really like the island grown tomatos.

There's a new shopping center at the traffic circle on the turn down to LBR.
Meriman's restaurant is there, from the big island, and a great "Living Foods Market" with fresh baked breads and pastries, groceries, fresh pizzas, sandwiches, coffee etc.  They've been open a few months.


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 22, 2010)

Tiger said:


> A Pu'hio (native Hawaiin owl) flew right in front our lanai this morning.  It's beautiful now 8 am, sunny with just a little air movement and high cirus clouds.  We are on the lanai with coffee and will walk along the shore to the Sheraton, book some backrubs, then back to LBR.  The farmers market is in Koloa at noon, but we'll try to get there early to get in the front.  We'll get tropical flowers and vegetables.  We really like the island grown tomatos.
> 
> There's a new shopping center at the traffic circle on the turn down to LBR.
> Meriman's restaurant is there, from the big island, and a great "Living Foods Market" with fresh baked breads and pastries, groceries, fresh pizzas, sandwiches, coffee etc.  They've been open a few months.



Great to hear about the new market - it wasn't there in December! Love the farmers markets, but it always takes a time or two to remember to bring bags (!) At home, I just keep a couple reusable bags in the trunk, but seem to forget to bring one to the markets in Kauai. I also try to remember to keep some of the plastic bags from other stores around so I can take them w/me. It's just a matter of getting them to the rental car... 

By the way, it's also nice to read your postings on the assorted wildlife you see from your lanai. Counting down first to the big island in a few weeks, then Kauai next winter...


----------



## Fisch (Mar 22, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Al - this is the other end of the hike.  Perhaps you hiked in from the Pihea trail?  If you continue hiking from the point where the picture was taken you go down into the canyon, and then up to a ridge where you have an ocean view from the Kilohana Lookout - the swamp was behind us.
> 
> However, there was no swamp last summer due to the drought - we confirmed that with the ranger station.  We did meet several people coming out of the canyon, and they confirmed that it was also completely dry.
> 
> Here's a map - we started at the end of the dirt road (the black dotted line) and hiked north until we came to the canyon.



The swamp is not until after you go down the stairs, cross a river and up the other side of that canyon, almost to the lookout.  After you do the crazy climb up the other side you walk into a strange world, the Alakali Swamp.  All the vegetation is about shoulder height or less.  




http://www.flickr.com/photos/fischproductions/3053354316/in/set-72157609837582070/


Based on your photos it looks like you missed the actual swamp. 

This picture below is from the bottom of the stairs in your picture.  Did you go down these?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fischproductions/3053369300/in/set-72157609837582070/






UGGGG.. I can't get the pictures to embed.  I'll figure this out 

Al


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Al - I just called the Koke'e Visitors Center (808-335-9975) and the Alakai swamp encompasses the entire area under the boardwalk - on both sides of the river/stairs.  However, when we were there last summer they had a drought, and the swamp was dry on both sides of the river/stairs, per other hikers and per the visitors center.

So, no, we did not cross the river, but yes, we did hike through the (dry) swamp.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 22, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Al - I just called the Koke'e Visitors Center (808-335-9975) and the Alakai swamp encompasses the entire area under the boardwalk - on both sides of the river/stairs.  However, when we were there last summer they had a drought, and the swamp was dry on both sides of the river/stairs, per other hikers and per the visitors center.
> 
> So, no, we did not cross the river, but yes, we did hike through the (dry) swamp.



Thanks for posting the pictures.  For those of us unable to make the hikes anymore it is rewarding.  Not as rewarding as seeing things with your own eyes but very appreciated.

Mahalo,

Sterling


----------



## jlp879 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for all your useful information.  We are looking forward to our first Kauai trip in two weeks and you are giving me lots of ideas!


----------



## Fisch (Mar 22, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Al - I just called the Koke'e Visitors Center (808-335-9975) and the Alakai swamp encompasses the entire area under the boardwalk - on both sides of the river/stairs.  However, when we were there last summer they had a drought, and the swamp was dry on both sides of the river/stairs, per other hikers and per the visitors center.
> 
> So, no, we did not cross the river, but yes, we did hike through the (dry) swamp.



Hey Denise,
That's interesting, thanks for sharing that info from Kokee Vistor Center.  
The guides/books I've read make it sound like the swamp is once you get to the dwarf vegetation.  
It's completely different terrain once you get up the "top", page 142 of Kauai Revealed 7th edition has an aerial shoot of this last section..  If you ever get the chance finish that last section, well worth it.

Al


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 22, 2010)

Tiger, I'm loving your posts.  Lawai Beach is one of our most favorite places, and I sure wish we'd known about the auction.  Those 2 BR Alii's are priceless.  I saw my very first (and second) green flash from the lanai on our unit.  (The 3rd was when we were at the Beach House)
How lucky you are to have so much time there. 
Do you know the chair in the living room is a recliner?  We didn't realize that until the second time we stayed there. 
Thanks for posting.


Tiger said:


> We're ensconsed in our 4th floor Alii 2 br.  Beautiful unit, cathedral wood ceiling, masterbed direct oceanfront.  We look for whales right from our bed.
> 
> Internet access is now free at LBR!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiger (Mar 23, 2010)

Breeching whales seen from the lanai last night.  This early am off to Wailua and up the road to the Hindu Monastery.  Attended a long Pujha ?(ceremony).  Very beautiful and peaceful.  Tomorrow back there at 9 for their once a month tour of the new temple they have been building for 10 years or so.  All the granite is rough cut in India then shipped here where it is finished by hand.  The gold leaf covered tower is up.  After the service we climbed Sleeping Giant Mtn.  We took the western trail which is the shortest of the 3 sleeping giant trails, and the most beautiful.  You walk up to the mountain on a wide grass path, then climb through a Norfolk Pine grove.  Hundreds of trees, each 2 1/2 to 3 ft. in dia. and 60+ feet tall.  Then you walk up a gentle path between wild strawberry guavas and under Koa Trees.  
After about 1/2 hour you reach the first summit with some shaded picnic tables.  Another 1/4 mile brings you to a double summit with staggering views.  Tigress and I saw 2 breeching whales from the summit as well as tropic birds.  Stopped at the fine fish market across from Walmarts and bought some opah (moon fish) for tomorrow night.  Then back to Poipu through Knudson's gap and the tree tunnel.  Knudson, whose family built the Kihuna Plantation house where we are going to dinner tonight, planted the tree tunnel.  Originally it was twice as long extending right up the mountain.

He po walea, he ao walea i ka la'i (A night enjoyed, a day enjoyed in the calm; peace brings undisturbed days and nights.)


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 24, 2010)

Knudsen's pass long ago was a dangerous place because bandits would rob you as your horse and wagon struggled up the hill.  So risky even the constable wouldn't go up the pass.

It is still a dangerous place because only a few miles from there timeshare sales folks wait to rob you. 

I believe the whole community helped plant the tree tunnel.

You posts are almost as good as being there.

Mahalo,

Sterling


----------



## Tiger (Mar 25, 2010)

Dinner at the Plantation Gardens was lovely.  You enter through a beautiful orchid and cactus garden planted by the Moir family when this was still a plantation house.  The house is the closest in design to the sugar plantation houses of the Carribean and is sinilar to ones that I've seen in Martinique. There is a double varanda around the central core. If you go wander through the old dining room with it's 1930's photos.  We had dinner on the inner veranda.  There were two wahine musicians wandering, one on the slack key guitar and the other on u'klele. Today we'll probably walk the petrified clffs south of the Hyatt then the Prince Kuhio Luau tonight.

Last night tigress sauteed the Opah in butter with ginger and garlic, with butter sauteed wide string beans, and an avocado, boston bib lettuce tomato salad  (veggies from the farmers' market) on the side.

'O'u o loa na manu o Kaupe'a  "The birds of Kaupe' trill and warble; said of the chatter of happy people."


----------



## Tiger (Mar 25, 2010)

Saw a pod of about 5 whales from the lanai this morning.  Most mornings we  have breakfast on the lanai, usually a split papaya.

We walked the first part of the Maha'ulepu trail this morning, having done the last part a few days ago.  Started at shipwreck beach, up to the point where 4 local boys were trying to get their courage up to take the 50 ft. jump to the sea.  Then along the limestone cliffs and dunes, past the heiau, over the edge of the golf course, back over the dunes down to Gillen's beach then back.  About 4 miles roundtrip and an easy going 2 hours.

Kauai Kid occasionally posts a beautiful photo towards the heiau and cliffs which I have used as background on my computer for three years.

The Poipu Beach Foundation has published a new 12 page folding brochure on the Maha'ulepu Heritage Trail.

Maluna mai nei au o ka wa'a kaulua, he 'umi ihu.
 (I came on a double canoe with ten prows; I walked; the double canoes are one's feet and the ten prows are his toes.)


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 25, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Saw a pod of about 5 whales from the lanai this morning.  Most mornings we  have breakfast on the lanai, usually a split papaya.
> 
> We walked the first part of the Maha'ulepu trail this morning, having done the last part a few days ago.  Started at shipwreck beach, up to the point where 4 local boys were trying to get their courage up to take the 50 ft. jump to the sea.  Then along the limestone cliffs and dunes, past the heiau, over the edge of the golf course, back over the dunes down to Gillen's beach then back.  About 4 miles roundtrip and an easy going 2 hours.
> 
> ...



So, Tiger, has the monk seal and her 2 pups moved on from Gillen's beach?
She had a very young seal pup and an older pup with her. The volunteer seal watcher said that she is one of the better breeders in the area.

They were hanging out there a lot in late December. That's about the time when the unfortunate incident between a woman and the seal happened - she decided to snorkel right where the seals were and one bit her. When we did the hike you mention, they had a seal watcher hanging out on the beach to help protect the seals and (from?) the "silly" people -I'd like to use a different word, but trying to be polite.:annoyed:


----------



## Tiger (Mar 27, 2010)

Several whales about a quarter mile off shore right now , 7 am.

No seal and pups at Gillen, though one at beach in Front of LBR 2 days ago.

The Prince Kuhio Luau was fun as always especially with the old chants in his honor.  The food was typical and plentiful.

'Ai a pu'u ka nuku. (Eat till the lips protrude).

Yesterday we did the Cliff/canyon hike to the top of the most obvious Waimea Canyon waterfall.  Just before the stop there is a nice swimable pond with waterfall.  I call it Tiki pond as usually the waterfall shows off a large tiki like stone.

Then to the Hyatt last night for a local musician Lelani, who was followed by two imports , Ledward Kaapana and Mike Kawaawa, on slack key guitars.  They drew a full house of several hundred fans.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 27, 2010)

Two friggate birds flew by just off shore, more whales than you can count and a red headed cardinal on the lanai.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Mar 27, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Two friggate birds flew by just off shore, more whales than you can count and a red headed cardinal on the lanai.



Tiger you are just KILLING me!! So envious, love Lawaii Beach!

(I really am enjoying your updates.)

Gayle


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 27, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Then to the Hyatt last night for a local musician Lelani, who was followed by two imports , Ledward Kaapana and Mike Kawaawa, on slack key guitars.  They drew a full house of several hundred fans.



That sounds like so much fun! We've been attending the fall annual slack key guitar concert for years where they have lots of Hawaiian guest artists from all the islands. Missed it last year, and will have to keep missing it as our kids can't get Nov. off as easily w/school as they keep getting older...

Love Ledward and Mike. They are always a big part of the concert. In fact, my one daughter thinks Mike's finale song about "Surf's up - grab your fins and go!" is HER song, as the Hawaiian is - sorta - 
"Kiki mi your fins..." Her name is Keeley and we often call her KiKi or Kee.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 27, 2010)

Young silver monk seal on the beach today at LBR.

We were over at the Hyatt again this morning to see a drum show.  We had never seen a Japanese drum show before and it was fantastic.

Tigress also visited some pearls she has on lay-a-way.


----------



## dive-in (Mar 27, 2010)

Tiger,

Where do you find the entertainment schedule for the Hyatt?  Well be at Waiohai a week from tomorrow!!    Some of the stuff you are doing sounds fun and would like to know where to find them when we get there.

Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## Tiger (Mar 28, 2010)

Lots of it is part of the Prince Kuhio festival which ends tomorrow.  The Hyatt has entertainment every night at 6pm.  Usually Lelani, but sometimes other musicians.  This was a special week.  But they do it every year.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 28, 2010)

*Tiger -- Hindu monastery question*



Tiger said:


> Breeching whales seen from the lanai last night.  This early am off to Wailua and up the road to the Hindu Monastery.  Attended a long Pujha ?(ceremony).  Very beautiful and peaceful.  Tomorrow back there at 9 for their once a month tour of the new temple they have been building for 10 years or so.  All the granite is rough cut in India then shipped here where it is finished by hand.  The gold leaf covered tower is up.  After the service we climbed Sleeping Giant Mtn.  We took the western trail which is the shortest of the 3 sleeping giant trails, and the most beautiful.  You walk up to the mountain on a wide grass path, then climb through a Norfolk Pine grove.  Hundreds of trees, each 2 1/2 to 3 ft. in dia. and 60+ feet tall.  Then you walk up a gentle path between wild strawberry guavas and under Koa Trees.
> After about 1/2 hour you reach the first summit with some shaded picnic tables.  Another 1/4 mile brings you to a double summit with staggering views.  Tigress and I saw 2 breeching whales from the summit as well as tropic birds.  Stopped at the fine fish market across from Walmarts and bought some opah (moon fish) for tomorrow night.  Then back to Poipu through Knudson's gap and the tree tunnel.  Knudson, whose family built the Kihuna Plantation house where we are going to dinner tonight, planted the tree tunnel.  Originally it was twice as long extending right up the mountain.
> 
> He po walea, he ao walea i ka la'i (A night enjoyed, a day enjoyed in the calm; peace brings undisturbed days and nights.)



First, Tiger, we are thoroughly enjoying your almost daily notes -- keep them coming!  Could you give directions to the Hindu Monastery and would it be too difficult to reach for very senior couple?  We have to pass all the long hikes you and DeniseM are lucky to enjoy -- hubby has very bad and tricky knee.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 28, 2010)

CathyB drive mauka on 580 next to the Wailua river, past the falls, about 4 miles, after you climb the curving hill take the 2nd left  I think it's Kaholaele Rd. and drive down to the parking lot.  Services begin at nine and the small temple is open till noon.  Easy walking.  They have a nice tour of the new temple, but only once monthly, you'll have to call for dates.  Listed telephone on old literature is 800-890-1008,  808-822-3152.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 28, 2010)

Cathy - just to add to what Tiger posted, I don't believe you can walk around the grounds except on published tour days.  The tour doesn't cover more than 1/4 mile, on flat paved paths.  It isn't a hike at all.

The tour is very worthwhile, their grounds are fabulous, and the story of the temple is fascinating.

Here is our trip report w/pictures from our first visit to the temple - it should be nearly done this year.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 28, 2010)

On non tour days you can visit the small temple, about 200 feet in from the parking lot, between 9 and noon.  You can view the new temple and the grounds from an overlook.

Today back to Waimea Canyon.  We walked down the Kukui trail about an hour or so had lunch then back up.  It's like hiking in the grand canyon, down first then a hot hike up.  You can walk down 2 1/2 miles to the river but usually we only go half way or a little more.  Usually we see wild goats but none today.  This hike is connected with the Il'iau nature walk.  The Il'iau is native only to Kauai and is closely related to the silversoard found on Maui.  They must have both evolved from an ancestor on an earlier island in the Hawaii chain.  I forget how many millions of years these islands have been forming over this one pacific ocean hot spot.  The most isolated inhabited place on earth.  One new species arrived every 50,000 years then evolved to other species on the islands.

On the way back to LBR we stopped at the new center Kukui'ulu Village and watched Hula for an hour.  A large Halau ? performed.  First the ancient kaliku ? hula then the modern.   Today is the last day of the Prince Kuhio festival and we will miss all the activities.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 29, 2010)

Spinner dolphins seen from the Lanai this afternoon and another 
frigate bird seen on a walk towards the Sheraton.  They have opened (last April) the K'oa Kee, one of the last 2 hotels ruined by Iniki, the other being Coconut Palms.  The K'oa is south of the Waioi ?  Only 110 rooms and rebuilt on the same foundation with some of the same walls and the 1960's design.

Dinner at the new Merrimen's in Kukuiula village last night.  Had the pink snapper Opakapaka.  Very good though even more expensive than the Beachhouse.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 31, 2010)

Yesterday on the drive to Koke'e saw 4 frigate birds over Hanapepe. Drove the 5 miles down Mohihi rd in the suv, then took the left 1/4 mile to the beginning of the Alikai Swamp trail.  Walked in past the intersection, down the many steps to the stream where we lunched.  Then back up the stairs to the intersection where turned right on the Pihea trail to our favorite birding area.  I walked on towards the Pihea lookout while tigress, as a good birder should, crept along quietly, camoflaged in green.  She saw 3 I'iwi, bright orange-red with long orange scimitar beaks, and an apupane, dark red with black on the wings.  Together we saw an 'Elepaio, with it's perky upright tail and black beak, and a few greenish honeycreepers that we didn't see long enough to identify.  Then back to the suv.  Driving out we saw the Erckel's Francolin, a game bird.  We then drove down to the Waimea Plantation, showered and had massages at the Hideway Dayspa.  Heaven.  Drove back to LBR and contacted the concierge on the way to get us reservations at Casa di Amici where we had a fine Italian dinner.


----------



## teepeeca (Mar 31, 2010)

*Tiger*

Hi Tiger,

I'm sure glad that you ARE NOT enjoying yourself at LBR !!!  (LOL !!!)

Tony


----------



## Tiger (Apr 2, 2010)

Our little silver monk seal is back today at LBR.

Last evening we did a new tour ar Allerton Estates.  It's billed as a sunset tour.  Starts as if for the Allerton tour but passes through other outdoor rooms winding up at the Allerton home which we toured through.  A very simple home for a guy who inherited 400 million in the 30's.  A bit of new information, Jackie Kennedy visited and rested at the Allerton Estate with her family shortly after the assination of JFK.  We then had pupus on the lanai there before crossing the stream on the bridge and returning.

The trade winds have calmed a bit so we will try a beach, either in front of the Sheraton or right here.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 2, 2010)

Tiger - that sounds interesting!  What's the fee for the tour?

Also - it's my understanding that the current home was completely rebuilt after Iniki - which wiped out all the buildings on the property.  I don't know if it was completely restored to it's original appearance or not.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 2, 2010)

The tour was pricey of course.  I can't find my receipt, they do have a web site, but I think it was $70.  For a good cause though.  They say they are struggling with the downturn in foundation earnings.  There is also another new tour of the scientific areas, (not the self tour McBride), and palms.  Maybe do that later.

They say Iniki destroyed both the Allerton home and Queen Emma's cottage.  They rebuilt the cottage as they remembered it and the Allerton home according to the original blueprints.  Remember that Allerton and his friend, Gray?, were both architects.  They still have a lot of Allerton artifacts and art on display so they either got them out in time or had them in storage.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 2, 2010)

*Big Doings at LBR*

We went out to our grass area in front of the Beachhouse and set up our pallets.  The little silver seal was still there.  As we watched her we talked with other nearby folks.  Tigress had said several days ago that she had looked skinny.  We were informed that she was 4 years old, had a fish hook in her mouth,was losing weight and that the last time she was on the beach several days ago a veterinarian team had been called in but arrived too late before she returned to the sea.  Today they brought a wildlife vet from Honolulu while she was on the beach.  A team of four placed a net over her head and held her down as she attempted to escape.  They then injected a local anaesthetic and removed the fish hook.  After they removed the net she quickly scampered into the water, comming up three times till she reached the surf.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 3, 2010)

A little more info on our seal.  The wildlife volunteers had been trying to get the large hook out of her mouth for a month.  The only wildlife vet is stationed in Oahu.  Twice he was flown over by the Navy while she was on a beach, only to arrive too late.  This time he made it.

Took the drive to Kilauea Light House today.  Wonderful birds.  69 Albatross chicks have hatched.  Many Frigates.  There are many more of them than in previous years.  Wedge tail shearwaters nesting near the walks.  White and red tailed tropicbirds.  Red footed boobies with jade beaks.  Nene of course.
Saw a whale also.

Last night at the Beachhouse again.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 6, 2010)

We're still here:whoopie: 

Still seeing whales from the lanai this morning.

Saturday, after Kiluea Light House we walked for a couple of miles on the bike path North of Kapaa, near the northern beginning.  We'd thought of doing that for a few years but we're usually on the South or West side.  It's very beautiful and must be a real addition to you folks who center on the Kapaa area.  Sunday we started with Easter services in Koloa then to the Sheraton for the champagne brunch, then pool time.

Yesterday we drove west to Polihali beach.  Last year at this time the road was closed.  We went to our usual spot, in on the road till you reach the lateral beach road then left for 1/8 of a mile, then right a few hundred feet up the road towards the beach.  Stay on the firm road.  Yesterday a local boy and two girls got stuck at the waterline in an suv.  He kind of ignored my offer of help and I was amazed that no occupants of the other 4 or 5 vehicles offered to help.  He was on the cell phone to friends as we left with the rising tide starting to flow around his tires.  The day had been absolutely beautiful.  Sunny and warm with varying wind.  The Queens reef or beach is there, not to be confused with the Queen's pond in Princeville.  Wonderful swimming area.  About 300 feet long, 80 feet wide and varying in depth from 18 inches to over 6 feet.  No waves, but a nice varying current.  Completely safe.  What a joy, to swim for hundreds of feet in the Pacific Ocean, with the surf crashing on the other side of the reef.

'Au i ke kai loa.  "He swims the distant seas"


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2010)

I am so glad they were able to get the hook out!  Their commitment to doing so is impressive!  Thanks for sharing that story!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 7, 2010)

To tunnels beach today-lovely warm water-then a shower at the beach and to Princeville for dinner


----------



## Tiger (Apr 9, 2010)

Yesterday grass beach in front of the Beachhouse then to the Sheraton for a lecture on Monk seals.

Today back to Polihale, then to Waimea Brewery for dinner and music.  Every Thursday night they have a group that plays Hawaiian tunes.  One of their singers/ukelele players is 89 years old.  Great sound.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2010)

another wonderful day on Kauai!

We continue to see whales daily, though certainly decreased in numbers

Yesterday we went to Kmart and bought a kind of wind/sun shell, like half a tent.  Takes only 5-10 min to set up and is great for Polihale.  $25 and only weighs 5 lb or so.  More compact when disassembled than a beach umbrella.

Back to Polihale today.  Brought a sushi dinner and wine and stayed till 9PM.

About 4 PM laarge groups of locals arrived.  To the left of us were a 3 couple group with about 10 kids.  To the right a group had 3 tents and a dining room set up.  There were 3 big camp fires within 100 ft.  Great stars, no moon.  Staying at Ploihale through sunset is something we've wanted to do for 10 years.  We've been somewhat hesitant due to some of the druggie types we've seen.  We talked to a resident that said such an individual threatened him and his wife last week when they camped out overnight.  I guess use good sense and try to stay near family groups.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 10, 2010)

Tiger:  Be sure and visit the museum in Lihue--amazing old photos and artifacts.

It was burgled, back in the 60's I think, and a priceless Alii Cape stolen.  Authorities think it is in Europe now but have no idea really.

If I could write, I'd do a best selling great mystery novel about Kauai and the disappearance of the Alii cape.

Sterling


----------



## Tiger (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes K.Kid, it's a fine museum.  We stopped in there looking for some mats.  They have a joint exhibit with Grove farm on industrialization on Kauai.

Well, our last full day and night on Kauai have arrived.  Walked to Spouting Horn today.  Great big turtle off the horn.  Then took the Tigress to feed and care for her pearls on lay away at the Hyatt, then to market to buy Opah and purble sweet potatoes for last dinner on the Lanai.  Now off to grass beach at the Beachhouse.  Tomorrow rest then quick snack at Beachhouse.

An extra nice thing to do sometime is drive up to Kukoiolono Golf Course above Kalahao.  It was built by McBride and given to the residents of Kauai.  You can golf there for very little $.  There is also a historic stone collection and Japanese garden.

I 'ike 'oe ia Kaua'i a puna a 'ike 'ole ia Kaua'i-iki, a 'a'ole no 'oe i 'ike ia Kaua'i.

If you have seen all of the places on the island of Kaua'i and have not seen little Kaua'i, you have not seen the whole of Kaua'i.

Kaua'i-iki (Little Kaua'i) is a stone that stood in a taro patch at Wahiawa, Kaua'i.  When it was threatened with destruction by the building of a road, it was rescued by Walter McBryde and taken to Kukuiolono Park, where it stands today.

TWO WHALES SPOUTING RIGHT NOW OFF THE BEACH IN FRONT OF LBR, BACKS AND, FLIPPERS.


----------



## kkelley (Apr 11, 2010)

Tiger, 
Thanks for the running description of your trip. We'll be there in just 54 days and it is nice to begin the trip vicariously with you. 
Each time I go, we get off the plane, go get the rental car and when I turn right onto the road to the North, I feel as if I am coming home. Someday, it might just be for good.


----------



## eal (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, thanks for this thread Tiger, it has been very entertaining for my husband and I.  We have been going to the Lawai Beach Resort for 4 weeks or so every November for the past few years.  I agree with kkelley - every time we leave the rental car lot and head _west _ I feel like we are heading "home".


----------

